# Weird pop up page



## pacanis (Apr 13, 2011)

For the last two days, when opening this site I get a pop up telling me that I may have won an Apple iPad. It is opening as a new window and when I close it out DC appears as normal. Is this a new form of advertising here? I don't know why my pop up blocker isn't catching it...


----------



## garlicjosh (Apr 13, 2011)

i'm not getting anything. then again, i am using ad block plus and it does say it has prevented multiple popups.


----------



## Andy M. (Apr 13, 2011)

I see no ads of any kind with Firefox and Adblock Plus.


----------



## garlicjosh (Apr 13, 2011)

Andy M. said:


> I see no ads of any kind with Firefox and Adblock Plus.


it truly is wonderful


----------



## Zhizara (Apr 13, 2011)

Andy M. said:


> I see no ads of any kind with Firefox and Adblock Plus.



Me too.


----------



## Selkie (Apr 13, 2011)

Me three...


----------



## Janet H (Apr 13, 2011)

pacanis said:


> For the last two days, when opening this site I get a pop up telling me that I may have won an Apple iPad. It is opening as a new window and when I close it out DC appears as normal. Is this a new form of advertising here? I don't know why my pop up blocker isn't catching it...




You should not be seeing a pop up here.  If it continues please copy the url of the ad and shoot me a PM.  Also consider logging out and clearing your cookies and then running a scan.


----------



## pacanis (Apr 13, 2011)

Well that's just weird.
I'll try to get a screenshot of it next time. The url has the word "amazon" in it, but I'm pretty sure it isn't Amazon.com's website address. Of course I'm not clicking on anything to get me "free" ipad, lol.


----------

